
Apollo software engineer Margaret H. receives Presidential Medal of Freedom - denzil_correa
http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/23/13734214/apollo-software-engineer-margaret-hamilton-presidential-medal-of-freedom?utm_campaign=theverge&utm_content=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter
======
yeraydarias
That is a good and necessary recognition, not only because she deserves it. I
hope it will not change with the current changes in the White House.

This will help girls to have a heroine, to feel good about wanting to be a
software developer or an engineer. And I hope it will open people eyes about
software wasn't only for men.

